# Zombie Tabletop



## bobbyblues (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi everyone I was just curious if there were any zombie apocalypse survival tabletop games out there? Also if someone would be interested in GMing one, please reply to this thread. Most people enjoy a good zombie movie so makes sense they'd enjoy a game. Thanks for any replies


----------



## ppaladin123 (Oct 13, 2012)

There is. It is called "All Flesh Must Be Eaten," and it has a variety of power level options so you can play anything from average joe/survival horror to super-human heroes plowing through hordes of the undead.

Good luck with your search!


----------

